# A maior cheia do Douro



## Agreste (8 Mai 2012 às 19:30)

Regularmente apanhamos coisas interessantes no Facebook. Esta é do programa da Antena1 - A vida dos sons...

Não sei precisar a rua em concreto mas esta é a marca deixada pela cheia de 2 de janeiro 1962 numa rua do Peso da Régua. O rio subiu 24 metros. No Porto pela mesma altura o rio tinha subido 12 metros.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2012 às 19:37)

Não sei se as de 1909 não terão sido maiores.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2012 às 05:50)

Agreste disse:


> Regularmente apanhamos coisas interessantes no Facebook. Esta é do programa da Antena1 - A vida dos sons...
> 
> Não sei precisar a rua em concreto mas esta é a marca deixada pela cheia de 2 de janeiro 1962 numa rua do Peso da Régua. O rio subiu 24 metros. No Porto pela mesma altura o rio tinha subido 12 metros.



Belo achado Agreste.
Parece ser uma das perpendiculares à Rua dos Camilos.

Mais a oeste, perto da Rua João de Lemos, há outra:




Panoramio

E dali ao rio ainda é uma altura muito considerável.  
É difícil imaginar toda aquela zona submersa pelas águas do rio, quando no verão o vê tão calmo lá no fundo.


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2012 às 08:43)

AnDré disse:


> É difícil imaginar toda aquela zona submersa pelas águas do rio, quando no verão o vê tão calmo lá no fundo.



  Se bem que muito novo nessa altura, ainda me recordo de acompanhar os meus pais na visita às cheias desse ano. Sem dúvida foram imensas!


----------



## salgado (9 Mai 2012 às 19:15)

Tenho quase a certeza que as cheias de 1909 foram as maiores na bacia do Douro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2012 às 23:22)

Pelos dados que recolhi numa rápida pesquisa, a maior (de que se tem registo) aconteceu de 3 a 6 de Dezembro de 1739. 

Talvez seja interessante ler este artigohttp://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/2006-82/82_05.pdf

As maiores cheias desde 1727:

Ano-Caudal (m3/s)
1727-14.000 1855-12.500 1962-15.700
1739-18.000 1860-15.100 1966-12.500
1788-15.500 1877-13.500 1978-11.600
1823-15.600 1888-11.800 1979-11.000
1843-13.000 1909-16.700 1989-11.800
1850-13.900 1910-13.700

_Portuense (blog)_


----------



## duero (12 Jun 2012 às 15:12)

*AÑO 1433.*

Nevó durante 40 días seguidos en la ciudad de ZAMORA, sobre todo en Febrero, siendo nevadas realmente extraordinarias.

_"aquellas increibles fortunas de aguas e neves"_

*Crónica del Halconero. *

_"en todos estos días nunca cesó agua o neves"_

_"un hambre general se siguió por haberse perdido las cosechas"._

*Crónica de Don Juan II.*


----------



## belem (27 Set 2012 às 01:22)

Impressionante!


----------

